# Which shows and activities in Myrtle Beach



## Polly Metallic (May 13, 2008)

Now that it's official, and I have confirmed a July week,  I can get serious about planning things to do. A quick look at a MB website shows a couple of good musical variety shows. If we can only do one show, which one is best? And how worthwhile is the botanical gardens and the nearby state park? What other things should be on our "must-do" list?

Thanks!


----------



## nra4usa (May 13, 2008)

If you like to ride roller coasters or have kids that like to ride roller coasters you might want to consider the new Hard Rock Park.  It is brand new & just opened a few weeks ago

I went to the state park in 2006.  There was little to see and do there.  There were just people  camping and the beach of course. I remember one camper who was camping in his beat up old van.  He strung up tarps to make a shaded "patio" and had a hole cut in the side of his van for a window air-conditioner.

Keep in mind that it is going to be HOT & HUMID in July so I would lean towards indoor shows (air conditioning) and pool type stuff - possibly a water park.   For your convenience, here are some links:

http://www.hardrockpark.com/index3.php

http://www.broadwayatthebeach.com/

http://www.palacetheatremyrtlebeach.com/

http://www.waccateezoo.com/

The Waccatee Zoo is good for kids 10 and under.

We will be at there in June.   I tend to hang around the pool (under a shaded umbrella) with my cooler nearby.  We will probably do the Hard Rock Park one day as the kids like rides.

nra4usa


----------



## Art4th (May 13, 2008)

"Good Vibrations" is a good show...we've seen that one twice. The Legends show is also good. If you don't have kids with you (or can get away for an evening without them), Crocodile Rocks is a blast. It's a dueling piano bar in Broadway at the Beach.
If you like to dance then Studebaker's is the place to go. They start out with 50's and 60's music, then slowly progress through the decades for a nice mix of music. It's located at King's Highway & 21st St.

Art


----------



## shagnut (May 13, 2008)

I really like the Carolina Opry best, followed by Legends. If you haven't been to Dixie Stampede or the Medeival Knights they have them there. There is so much to do and see you could go crazy trying to do it all. Art gave you good advice, oh yeah, don't forget the Ripley's aquarium.  shaggy


----------



## rdh1947 (May 15, 2008)

We really enjoy both of the Carolina Opry shows, especially Good Vibrations.  We are in Myrtle Beach now, and they have a special deal - buy a ticket for one show and get a ticket for the other for $10.  Can't beat that.


----------



## glenmore (May 15, 2008)

If you have the time - Brookgreen Gardens is a sculpture and botanical garden in Murrell's Inlet that is absolutely wonderful . . . 

http://www.brookgreen.org/


----------



## Paumavista (May 15, 2008)

*CHEAP fun?*

I just checked some of the "attaction's" that are being suggested.....we're headed to MB in 2 weeks for the 1st time.  Isn't there anything "CHEAP".....can you just walk around in some areas and buy an ice cream and still see things and have fun?

We're trying a change from Hilton Head where we all love bike riding, playing at the park in Harbour Town, cheap minature golf.   We've got four little kids 4-9......I was kinda looking forward to the trip at Ocean Watch.....but wow, I'm wondering if we've made a terribly expensive mistake.

Can I rent bikes at Ocean Watch....is there anywhere to ride?  In Hilton Head the park in Harbour Town with the shops close by is really fun.....anything like that in MB?

If I bought a $50 ticket for each of us....$300...to enjoy the boardwalk area can I spread the activities out over the course of the week or do I need to do all the activities on the same day?  

Anyone with suggestions?
Thanks, Judy


----------



## Art4th (May 15, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean by "the boardwalk area"...there is no boardwalk in Myrtle Beach. A couple of walking around areas (other than the beach) would be Broadway at the Beach and Barefoot Landing. They're large outdoor shopping/dining areas. Barefoot Landing has a few bridges that cross water where you can feed fish, ducks and the occasional gator (or croc?). You can walk down Ocean Blvd. starting at around 14th St. where you'll find gift shops, arcades and other attractions. Myrtle Beach also has many miniature golf courses, as well as go-cart tracks and similar amusements.





Paumavista said:


> I just checked some of the "attaction's" that are being suggested.....we're headed to MB in 2 weeks for the 1st time.  Isn't there anything "CHEAP".....can you just walk around in some areas and buy an ice cream and still see things and have fun?
> 
> We're trying a change from Hilton Head where we all love bike riding, playing at the park in Harbour Town, cheap minature golf.   We've got four little kids 4-9......I was kinda looking forward to the trip at Ocean Watch.....but wow, I'm wondering if we've made a terribly expensive mistake.
> 
> ...


----------



## forfun (May 16, 2008)

I thought the ONE Show at Alabama theatre was the best when I was there in Sept. 2007.  Check their site for who may be performing when you're there.


----------



## lprstn (May 16, 2008)

*Must do's...*

Well since this is your first time

- Boardwalk on the beach
- Ripleys Believe it or Not Aquariam (I love this acquariam, it makes you feel like you are in the water) and I like it better than the Acquarium in MD
- Family Kingdom (if you have kids)
- Myrtle Beach Waves Waterpark
- Nascar Speedpark
- MAGIQUEST (we do this everytime we go there I love it and so does the kids)
- Dolphin Cruises

- Cheeseburger in Paradise - has the best atmosphere/drinks and sometimes music (come dressed like a beach bum, its not a dressy place at all, but its really nice and they have the best Pina Colada's around, and sweet potato chips...yumm...)

- Phillips Seafood Restauran..a classy place with excellent sea food.

Biking...
Huntington Beach State Park Campground  - 16 miles from the heart of Myrtle Beach

Huntington Beach for a variety of reasons. Many like to enjoy the beach and other natural aspects of this 2,500 acres preserve in a fast developing coast.


----------



## mtgolfer (May 16, 2008)

Was there about amonth ago and our favorite was the Carolina Opry.  If you have the time and a car I would also highly recommend a trip down to Charleston.  It is about 90 miles south of Myrtle Beach and an easy drive. We went on a city tour that was great and well worth the trip as the history is fascinating.  Enjoy, I love Mrytle Beach.

bp


----------



## jwq387 (May 23, 2008)

*t;hings to do in myrtle beach*



Polly Metallic said:


> Now that it's official, and I have confirmed a July week,  I can get serious about planning things to do. A quick look at a MB website shows a couple of good musical variety shows. If we can only do one show, which one is best? And how worthwhile is the botanical gardens and the nearby state park? What other things should be on our "must-do" list?
> 
> Thanks!



Brookgreen Gardens is AWESOME! In addition to being a botanical garden, it happens to be one of the largest displays of outdoor statues in the world.


----------

